# Anyone tried Nokon cable housing for Roubaix/Tarmac with internal cable routing?



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

Building a 2012 Roubaix, just wondering if any one has used the Nokon cable housing. I have plenty of regular housing laying around, just thinking about giving the Nokon a try.
Thanks


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

I'd like to learn about this too. I always use Shimano cables or regular shop cable housing.

I have heard anecdotally that it is more important to use aftermarket cables/housings with some brands of groups than others (....you draw your own conclusions here regarding which brands....).

I've also heard from a trusted LBS owner (and believe) that is is better to use standard cables/housings and change them frequently (~ 1-2 years, depending on conditions, etc) rather than use an expensive set and leave on forever ....


----------



## ritchie75 (Nov 20, 2013)

67fb said:


> Building a 2012 Roubaix, just wondering if any one has used the Nokon cable housing. I have plenty of regular housing laying around, just thinking about giving the Nokon a try.
> Thanks


Sorry to re-open the old thread, but I am about to do the same - build my own 2012 Roubaix frame with Nokon Slim line housing for shifters. So did it work for you?

If it did, did you leave the inner nokon liner on the cables all the way to the derailleurs? I tried it and the liner goes easily through all stop/guides apart from the one near the rear derailleur 

I am also worried that if I go with the California cross and leave the liner on, there may be too much tension inside the tube where the cables cross (because of liner is 2.7mm instead of 1.2 for cables) and this could cause issues ...


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

ritchie75 said:


> Sorry to re-open the old thread, but I am about to do the same - build my own 2012 Roubaix frame with Nokon Slim line housing for shifters. So did it work for you?
> 
> If it did, did you leave the inner nokon liner on the cables all the way to the derailleurs? I tried it and the liner goes easily through all stop/guides apart from the one near the rear derailleur
> 
> I am also worried that if I go with the California cross and leave the liner on, there may be too much tension inside the tube where the cables cross (because of liner is 2.7mm instead of 1.2 for cables) and this could cause issues ...


I guess the question to ask is why? The '12 Roubaix shifts beautifully with lower cost cables...Jagwire, Shimano SP41, Campy Ultrashift. My personal view is Nokon and other foo foo cables systems are a waste of money.
Good luck with your build. You will love the bike however...I have a '12 Roubaix SL3 Pro...outstanding bike.


----------

